# Bullet-proof Vest for my GSD



## madmaximus

I wonder if my wife would object to me spending $2k on a Bullet-proof Vest for my GSD... it would be so cool to walk him around the block in one of these vests...










http://www.k9storm.com/home.html


----------



## novarobin

LOL, probably. 

I love their photos. This one is on the back of one of their magazines
http://www.k9storm.com/cataloguenew04.html 

Amazing


----------



## AbbyK9

K-9 Storm are WAY expensive.
http://elitek9.com/Canine_Vest/index.htm Cheaper option.


----------



## BlackPuppy

I like those! But, isn't a dog going to overhead in one of those black vests? I had a black dog and he hated being in the sun. I'll be getting another black dog in June.


----------



## Chris Wild

Actually yes, dogs overheating is a very real concern. Those K9 departments that have vests for their dogs tend to use them very judiciously and only when the situation warrants it, not as standard practice, because dogs can and do overheat wearing them.


----------



## GSDSunshine

I like the carry handle, think he would for pass carry on luggage. if nothing else, a nice accessory for a little black dress. Why carry mace? Now if they could just add a pocket for my phone and keys. 


Sorry I may have gone overboard. Need sleep.


----------



## mahhi22

> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshineI like the carry handle, think he would for pass carry on luggage. if nothing else, a nice accessory for a little black dress. Why carry mace? Now if they could just add a pocket for my phone and keys.
> 
> 
> Sorry I may have gone overboard. Need sleep.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I was also told that they don't use the vest often because they are bulky and restrict/slow the dog's movement.

This place is also less expensive:
http://www.signaturek9.com/

You could always get a coat or harness that LOOKS like a bulletproof vest. I mean if you don't actually need the bulletproof-ness...


----------



## madmaximus

Thanks for that last link...lol, they actually sell Doggles...


----------



## Chicagocanine

I think Bianca looks pretty sharp in her pulling vest/harness too:










I walked her over to the park for a "photo shoot" to take some photos of this vest/patch and I stopped to let her play with some dogs we ran into, and one of the owners asked if she was a police dog. 

I got it from here if you're wondering: http://www.activedogs.com/servicetherapyvestharness.html


----------



## madmaximus

Very sharp! GSD are the most handsome/beautiful dogs ever!


----------



## Chicagocanine

Hey I just found a vest you might like! It is similar to the police style vests and looks quite a bit like a bulletproof vest, but it's not.

http://www.k9topcoat.com/product.asp?specific=172


----------

